# M5 wheels on E46



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Will E39 M5 wheels fit on an E46? I vaguely remember seeing pics of this setup at one point. I can't find them here though, so maybe I saw it IRL?

--SONET


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Only on the back of a E46M3. E39 wheels are about an inch short on offset. There are replica E39M5 wheels that fit, though.


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

SONET said:


> *Will E39 M5 wheels fit on an E46? I vaguely remember seeing pics of this setup at one point. I can't find them here though, so maybe I saw it IRL?
> 
> --SONET *


Those were replica wheels. If you are interested, check out thewheelexchange.com. They sell them.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Here's a picture of a Steel grey sedan with them . . . also there is a guy named 'Alan L' on the E46fanantics board who has these on his E46


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I know someone with an M5 that was thinking of handing them down to me. Guess they won't work. Bummer. 

If they are an inch short, does that mean that spacers would do the trick, or would that be a bad idea? I haven't even looked at the tire/wheel width, that may be a problem as well now that I think about it.

Anyhow, thanks for the info (and the pic!)...

*Edit:*_ Just looked it up... 245/40-18F and 275/35-18R for those (what is the style # on those anyway?). I am thinking 275's wouldn't fit under there... maybe 265's but those are hard to come by. Sux... just when I thought I had an extra set of wheels to switch between track/daily use!_

--SONET


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

That's a shame but on the plus side I really don't think those wheels look good on the coupe anyway. They seem to be a sedan only wheel . . . 

Hey if you want a set of wheels, check ebay !!!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> *I know someone with an M5 that was thinking of handing them down to me. Guess they won't work. Bummer.
> 
> If they are an inch short, does that mean that spacers would do the trick, or would that be a bad idea? I haven't even looked at the tire/wheel width, that may be a problem as well now that I think about it.
> 
> ...


Take them anyway and try to sell them to 5 series owners. :thumbup:

Use the extra money for a set of M3 wheels that will fit on YOUR car. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> Take them anyway and try to sell them to 5 series owners. :thumbup:
> 
> Use the extra money for a set of M3 wheels that will fit on YOUR car. :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Heh. I couldn't do that - he would give them to me so they would be on my car, not someone else's.

I saw a 325Ci in a parking lot in Irvine a few days ago... not only did it have M3 wheels, it had the M3 badge. I hate that. :thumbdwn: I figured with the M5 wheels at least I would be using something that was genuine BMW stuff without imatating something my car clearly isn't.

I love M3 wheels, but when I get them I really want them to come with the car attached. 

I'll keep an eye on ebay... thanks guys!

--SONET


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

FYI The Wheel Exchange just replied back to me on the weight of the non-chrome 18" M5 replicas if anyone cares: 24lbs.

--SONET


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Spacers will not work since the offset difference is the opposite direction. You can only use spacers when you are looking to decrease positive offset; e.g. trying to put, say, 42mm offset E36/46 on a 5er that requires, say, 20mm offset. Slap a ~20mm spacer on it and you're set.

The other way won't work for obvious reasons.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for clearing that up Kaz. I wasn't sure which direction you meant in your first post - I don't know the first thing about wheel terminology. 

--SONET


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

What is the weight on the M68's ?


----------

